# Orchestration



## 1996D

I'm looking into what combination of instruments brings more clarity to each individual voice, since I feel sounds tend to get muddled when really stretching the limits of counterpoint. What instruments work best with each other to emphasize this clarity over any effect or sentiment? 

Any examples of lesser known pieces with different types of orchestration?


----------



## mbhaub

Read Rimsky-Korsakov. He explains it quite well - in all its glorious complexity.


----------

